# Need Foster Home In Los Angeles



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Even help for a short time? We need this one out. She won't have long.

Edie, from AMA Rescue, and I, will work something out, but for now we need
her out of the shelter. Her name is Jenny.

She is in the South Los Angeles Animal Shelter. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...52791&mtf=1


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm too far from Los Angeles, but would love to help if you need anything after she's out.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh poor poor little Jenny. I hope you find someone ASAP, Deb.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Deb I wish I could jump on this one but you know my predicament - I am closing up this Sunday and there are boxes everywhere .. I have become the best shredder around ..
Have documents - Will shred ..

I hope someone can look after her ..

What on earth is going on - It's raining Malts !!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 21 2009, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=711223


> Oh poor poor little Jenny. I hope you find someone ASAP, Deb.[/B]



So do I Brit. Bless Jenny's little heart. Her face is stuck in my head.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh god, look at her. Please please, someone help her. If it were the weekend I could make the drive myself


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

deb, i work a full day tomorrow and won't be able to get out of it, otherwise i'd go and get her out. i hope someone can get her!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb, I have cross posted on our diabetic site.. I think we have a couple of members in that area. I requested they PM me and I can then connect to you for the needed info.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I will email it to demi's rescue lhasa happy homes and see if they can get her as she is in Brentwood


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Is there any news? Is she still there?


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I just saw this. Poor Jennie. :smcry: I really hope someone picked her up. :smcry: What is going on over there on the west coast. This is so sad that there are so many malts needing forever homes. :bysmilie: If I lived there I would help and get her but I am not. If you need any supplies for her once she is out, let me know.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

One of the gals on the diabetes board saw her face and fell in love with her and would love to take her but she is in Chicago. I just got off the phone with her . She's willing to adopt her.... but transport is an issue. She's going to call Edie . 
Sooo if Jenny can get 'sprung" ... and get to Chicago...she'd have a forever home. 
This gal takes diligent care of her little diabetic pooch ( also a rescue I believe)... she has a special place in her heart for the 'seniors' .


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

sadly i think alot of people losing their homes and turning in their pets as it is harder to rent with pets  As the economy gets worse i think there will be more. It is either that or due to high vet costs in area and people cannot afford to care for them so they turn them to rescues or shelters The cost of living is high in california and sadly the pets pay the price 


QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 22 2009, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=711742


> I just saw this. Poor Jennie. :smcry: I really hope someone picked her up. :smcry: What is going on over there on the west coast. This is so sad that there are so many malts needing forever homes. :bysmilie: If I lived there I would help and get her but I am not. If you need any supplies for her once she is out, let me know.[/B]


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Just looking for an update on Jenny. That's poor little face is just tugging at my heart. Surely, someone will save her. :crying: 

I just posted on our local animal forum which is populated by individiuals from all of the U.S. who are dedicated to rescue. They sort of took over our local pet forum during and after Katrina. I'll let you know if anyone e-mails me.

Linda


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was just checking for an update to see if anything had been worked out. I hope someone gets her. How sad.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

If someone could get her and get her to a vet so she could get a health certificate for the airlines, I will certainly do my part and pay up to $100 of the transport cost to get her to Chicago.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I will throw in a $100.00 for airline transport to Chicago as well. Just let me know who to make it out to and where to send it...........


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

How generous !!!! However.. my concern (and experience) with at least O'hare in Chicago is the number of delays and problems with flights due to inclement weather.... maybe I'm just paranoid but it kind of scares me. I know we had flights diverted to other airports and then grounded and waits for flights hours later to get into O'hare.
Probably not an issue and just me worrywart mentality.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jan 23 2009, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712007


> How generous !!!! However.. my concern (and experience) with at least O'hare in Chicago is the number of delays and problems with flights due to inclement weather.... maybe I'm just paranoid but it kind of scares me. I know we had flights diverted to other airports and then grounded and waits for flights hours later to get into O'hare.
> Probably not an issue and just me worrywart mentality.[/B]



Terry,

I agree that this time of year, one would not want to put a Malt on an airplane in LA without being aware of what the forecasted weather is going to be in Chicago and then be willing to change arrangements if there is any chance of bad weather. If there is someone who could carry her in the cabin, I'd still be willing to fork over the $100 to be used for whatever purpose.

Weren't there people on Spoiled Maltese at one point that worked for airlines (or knew people who did?) who said they would be willing to transport??

For that matter Terry, tell your friend if she can make time to fly to LA and back, I will pay for the first $100 of her costs.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Add $50 from me.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I'll donate $50 as well. Someone will just need to let me know when and how... :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You guys are beyond awesome!!

I just got off the phone with the shelter. 

Jenny was adopted this morning. She's safe!! :chili:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 23 2009, 02:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712072


> You guys are beyond awesome!!
> 
> I just got off the phone with the shelter.
> 
> Jenny was adopted this morning. She's safe!! :chili:[/B]



Thank God she has a new home, she is a cutie. :clap:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 23 2009, 12:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712072


> You guys are beyond awesome!!
> 
> I just got off the phone with the shelter.
> 
> Jenny was adopted this morning. She's safe!! :chili:[/B]



So this means I can keep my money???


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 23 2009, 11:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712086


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 23 2009, 12:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712072





> You guys are beyond awesome!!
> 
> I just got off the phone with the shelter.
> 
> Jenny was adopted this morning. She's safe!! :chili:[/B]



So this means I can keep my money???  
[/B][/QUOTE]


You can always donate it to the "Lina shopping fund" Steve .. no problems


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 23 2009, 01:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712093


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 23 2009, 11:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712086





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 23 2009, 12:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712072





> You guys are beyond awesome!!
> 
> I just got off the phone with the shelter.
> 
> Jenny was adopted this morning. She's safe!! :chili:[/B]



So this means I can keep my money???  
[/B][/QUOTE]


You can always donate it to the "Lina shopping fund" Steve .. no problems
[/B][/QUOTE]

I already have a life time membership in the "Peg shopping fund Lina. Could not afford any more deals like that"!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have tears in my eyes for several reasons!!! First to know precious little Jenny is adopted and is safe ! and more tears because of you awesome people so willing to help!!!!!!!!!! 

I have contacted Pam ( the potential adopter) to let her know Jenny has been adopted and is safe and sound. She was almost in tears to think this little girl might possibly have a sad ending before she could find a home. I know she'll be elated to know Jenny will be safe! I do think traveling to get her might have been a problem because of her little diabetic pooch... shots etc would be a problem that I don't know she'd be able to leave her.... though don't know that 'something' could have been worked out. 

Anyway I wrote and told her and thanked her for being willing to adopt this little girl .

... and Steve ... I'm not against a donation to a wine of the month club LOL  
In all seriousness.. you and the others are awesome!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I know how you feel, Terry. Doesn't it warm your heart. Thank you, my friend. Thanks everyone.

Steve, you have my address. Just send the CASH there ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 23 2009, 11:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712072


> You guys are beyond awesome!!
> 
> I just got off the phone with the shelter.
> 
> Jenny was adopted this morning. She's safe!! :chili:[/B]


Thank God. She little face...she just looks like she needs love so very badly. I hope whoever adopted her gives her the love and attention she deserves! I just couldn't get her out of my mind ever since I first saw her pic.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

WHEW!! I'm so happy! What great news! Between this and Ella, my heart might just explode. :w00t:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

OMG, how did I miss this post!??? I'm so happy she is already adopted. I was just helping a friend that owns a pet foods market here, who had an owner turn over this morning! I think dwerten is right, with the economy continuing to tank, and jobs and homes being lost, the pets are getting left out in the cold.


----------

